# Air stone problem



## seamonkeybear (Aug 1, 2011)

Yesterday, I bought a Top Fin Air Pump AIR-1000, 8ft Air Tubing and a 4" Air Stone... Got home and started setting up to add the air stone to my 10g tank. I cut the tubing (blunt, not diagonally) to the needed length, attached it to the stone and the pump, as tight as possible. I buried the stone under the gravel and plugged in the pump... to see one stream of forceful bubbles, not a gentle diffused flow of smaller bubbles. I pulled the 4' stone from under the gravel to see the bubbles coming from connector into the stone meets the stone and not the stone itself. Did I a) get a bad stone, b) get the wrong size pump for the size of air stone, or c) do something wrong in the setup?

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.

Jim


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The stone could indeed be messed up.i would get another and see if the results are the same.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds like the stone is the problem. I also wouldn't bury it under the gravel as that will make it harder for the bubbles to come up. Maybe just set it on top, or gently 'settle' it into the gravel. But for sure, try another stone as well.


----------

